# 7950 Electrical Issue



## Fast Jimmy (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an older Kubota 7950 WDT that was ‘rode hard and put away wet’ before I (against my better judgment) bought it about nine years ago. I have replaced the clutch assembly and other mechanical items through the years. Although it looks pretty rough it usually starts and runs good. I installed an Allied 595 loader about three years ago.

I took a round bale down to the horse barn Saturday and the tractor started up fine (it was around 45 degrees F). I shut the tractor off to put the horses in their stalls so that I could set the bale without them being in the way. When I attempted to restart the tractor the Easy Check lights came on but it would not even attempt turn over. After a few attempts there were no Easy Check lights at all on the display. I did not think it was the battery but I put it on charge for several hours and tried to start it that evening. Again it was the same thing, Easy Check lights when the key was turned on but when you move the key to start position nothing happens and when you try this a few times then everything goes out. 

I had a neighbor pull the tractor back up to the barn so I could work on it.
Today I removed the starter and checked it out according to the service manual. It passed all of the tests:
Motor Test
Pull In Coil Test of Magnet Switch
Holding Coil Test of Magnet Switch

The battery is not too old and it checks (no load) at 12.7 volts.
I also attempted to jump with a known good battery from one of the other tractors.
The same thing happens, the Easy Check lights will come on when you turn on the key but if you try to start the engine they will go out. If you release the key they will come back on ONCE. Then after the second attempt they will go out completely.

I removed the instrument pod and checked for loose wires and found none.
I took off the ignition switch but as the service manual doesn't really give any checks for it was really not much value to do so.

I am getting 12.7 volts to the switch.

A previous owner had destroyed the fusible link so it has been just removed from the circuit.

After setting for awhile, the Easy Check lights will generally come back when you turn on the key but any attempt to start will give the same results.

About two years ago I experienced an almost identical problem. I went through the same things as I have done so far and found nothing amiss. After fooling with it for a number of days it started up and has been fine since. As I did not determine what was wrong then I can’t go back and ‘re-fix’ it. 

Obviously there is some sort of electrical problem but what ever it is has eluded me thus far.

Any hints?
Thanks
James


----------



## Fast Jimmy (Dec 22, 2009)

Update: 
I had overlooked the section on checking the ignition switch. I am off to check it out shortly.


----------



## Fast Jimmy (Dec 22, 2009)

Ignition switch checked out fine according to service manual.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum!

A couple things come to mind. Have you checked the ground wire and made sure you have a clean tight contact? Have you checked the battery cables for internal corrosion? I had an old truck that did the same thing you mentioned. Finally figured out that it was the positive cable that looked fine on the outside but had corroded on the inside enough to not carry sufficient voltage to start it. You could check it with a voltage meter for continuity. Do the same to the ground wire.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll also welcome you to the forum. 
Have you checked the safety switches? My old MF165 has a no-start on the tranny that sometimes will give problems, & you have to clean the connections to it. 
Good luck,& let us know.


----------



## Fast Jimmy (Dec 22, 2009)

*Apparently it was a corroded cable!!!*

Thanks to all for the cordial welcome and the valuable suggestions.

I had taken the negative ground cable off and cleaned its contact point to the frame and also the inside of both post terminals as well as the posts themselves. However, I had not taken the replacement / after market post connectors apart and cleaned the area where the cable ends nest into them. They had looked good from the outside and had checked good for continuity with a VOM. (However, it only indicated that there was SOME continuity, not if there was ENOUGH to carry a load).

At the suggestion of several folks I decided to take the replacement / after market post connectors apart and clean that area where the cable ends contact them as well as those cable ends themselves. After replacing them and hooking the cables up to the battery the tractor started immediately. As I cleaned both connectors and cable ends prior to testing I don’t know which one was the culprit. Apparently they had been getting corroded internally for some time for all the Easy Check lights are now much brighter.

Obviously I made a simple job much more difficult than was necessary.

Thanks to all for steering me in the right direction. 
James


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Yer welcome, James. That's what we're here for.:cheers:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glad to here your back in business! Its always those little things that can stop you in your tracks.


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Apparently it was a corroded cable!!!*



> _Originally posted by Fast Jimmy _
> *Thanks to all for the cordial welcome and the valuable suggestions.
> 
> I had taken the negative ground cable off and cleaned its contact point to the frame and also the inside of both post terminals as well as the posts themselves. However, I had not taken the replacement / after market post connectors apart and cleaned the area where the cable ends nest into them. They had looked good from the outside and had checked good for continuity with a VOM. (However, it only indicated that there was SOME continuity, not if there was ENOUGH to carry a load).
> ...


Yes sometimes we don't follow what works till we rebuild the whole widdgit.


----------

